# Do I need an air pump for my 55 gallon?



## rollin75 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello

I was wondering if I need an air pump for my 55 gallon tank. I was told that I need one to flow oxygen thru the water or the fish will die. I have 2 power heads pushing water back and forth and a rena xp3 filter and 2 aqua tech 30/60 hang on filters also.

Right now I have a 6" round disk in the center of the tank with bubbles comming from it but was thinking of eliminating it.

I was also thinking of eliminating everything in the tank but the rocks and add more rocks right accross the entire tank.

Any suggestions?

Here is a pic of the tank right now...


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

You do not need an air pump. Just depends what you like as far as appearence goes. Besides that your filtration sounds really good IMO.

I personally do not like the bubbles going up right in the middle. To much of a distraction. I would move them over a foot either right or left and turn them down some.

Its all what you think looks the best though but generally speaking most people dont put plants in african mbuna tanks because it isnt part of their natural habitat.

I really like how you have the rocks set up. All the caves are awsome. If it was my tank i would say lose all the plants and see how it looks like that.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

You are soooo asking for a disaster... Your tank is only supported in the middle and the ends are not at all. It WILL fail eventually. You need a proper stand.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Some thing that you SHOULD do
1) Drain the tank scape it as you wanted 
2) Remove the airstone
3) Buy a stand for the tank or build one very easy look in DIY in library
4) Then you and your fish would be happy in the end lol

Also with malawi they dont realy need that much plants i would do more rock and add some java fern and java moss to the rocks it will look real nice no special lighting needed


----------



## rollin75 (Apr 4, 2009)

actually the sides are supported in the back its only the front of the tank about 5 " and thats about it. What happened is that I installed the stand upside down what a retard. Well is it that bad, I mean it is only a little triangle that is off the base.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes it is that bad. Do you enjoy the thoought of 55 gallons of water on the floor?

DO it right or be prepared to face the consequences. If it really is just a matter of flipping the stands you could do it all in less than 2 hours.


----------



## rollin75 (Apr 4, 2009)

would I be able to leave some water in it and the fish and be able to lift it with other guy and then have someone flip the stand around?

Also should I save the water and use the same water again or just put all new water in the tank?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

just get a 5 gallon bucket and put tank water and fish int here. Remove as much water as possible. It will only save you 10 minutes...

I'd get on it though. Unless you're the kind of guy who is into 55 gallons of water all over the floor.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Turn off all or your equipment and drain the water half way down like a 50% water change would do.
Then remove decorations and rocks, if you want to make it lighter remove gravel but keep it wet, I would leave the gravel though.
Then save the remainder of the water in clean buckets but leave just enough water in the tank to keep the fish wet.

Get someone to help you move it and then you can flip the stand over.
Then put the tank back on and put the water from the buckets back in.
Redecorate the tank and add some fresh water back in.


----------



## rollin75 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks

I will be doing this either Sat or Sun when I have some help over.

Thanks


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

No need to save 50 percent of the water. That is 10 5 gallon buckets.... Plus, the water after remove decorations and such is usually rather dirty. Keep the gravel wet and the filters wet, and a bucket for the fish... Start fresh. You have plenty of bacteria and you'll actually have a cleaner tank.


----------



## rollin75 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok thats what I will do this weekend

Thanks for the help....

I greatly appreciate all the input.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

most of the bacteria is in the gravel and filter.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Just curious why did he put the stand upside down to begin with? Lol


----------

